# Post Your Ash Mass and Mileage!



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

Between this sub and the E70 sub that I frequent, there's always a bit of talk about thermostats, soot, ash, regens, etc. Thought it might be useful/fascinating/helpful to get a collection of users posting their ash mass in comparison to mileage. That way, we can see differences in years, models, driving habits, oil choices, etc.

I'll kick things off:

'11 X5D
113,500 Miles
Ash Mass - 47.91


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

2011 X5D
129,300~
Ash Mass - 47.27
Successful Regens - 520


----------



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

Ozer said:


> 2011 X5D
> 129,300~
> Ash Mass - 47.27
> Successful Regens - 520


Interesting! You've got slightly less ash than I do, but about 16k more miles.

I bought my X5D back in July w/ 102.5k. My dealer drove it from Boston to Minneapolis for me, so by the time it got here, it was at about 105k. Wish I'd started tracking sooner, so I could see how my driving habits have added to the ass value.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

basilray said:


> Interesting! Wish I'd started tracking sooner, so I could see how my driving habits have added to the *ass *value.


Childish but bwahahaha. What a bummer when auto correct bites in the ash like this.

Seriously now, how are you tracking this? Carly? I've never hooked it to the X5 cuz no issues hence no need thus far.


----------



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

FredoinSF said:


> Childish but bwahahaha. What a bummer when auto correct bites in the ash like this.
> 
> Seriously now, how are you tracking this? Carly? I've never hooked it to the X5 cuz no issues hence no need thus far.


HAHAHAHAHAHA! I guess it kind of is the "ass" value. :rofl:

But, yes, tracking using Carly. I've no idea what the actual "end of life" ash value is. Of course, there are cleaning possibilities as well.

In Carly, it says that at 100g, you need to clean or replace the DPF. Not sure where they came up with that figure though. If that's the case, I'm at nearly 50% useful life of the DPF remaining. Then again, I'd expect to see performance issues once you start closing in on 100g.

Wish delete options were easier, as being "warranty free" in a state that doesn't require emissions testing, I'd probably go that route.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

My x5 was daily highway driven (~80+ miles minimum) by the first owner till 102k which is when i bought it. I do my fair share of highway use weekly or at least one long drive per month.
The 150k miles DPF life is just a value set by BMW is what i read. I guess its possible to reset it by saying you put a new one in. Dont worry about the end of life until you get the DPF clogged light. 
I read around that thats way into the 200k ranges or more. 

FredoinSF> Any X5 owner should have carly and periodically monitor the vehicle like most of us do. One important thing you can catch before it becomes a problem is the thermostat failing which causes the regeneration to not happen which causes soot buildup which causes DPF clogging and MPG gets hit.
Get carly.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Ozer said:


> .
> 
> FredoinSF> Any X5 owner should have carly and periodically monitor the vehicle like most of us do. One important thing you can catch before it becomes a problem is the thermostat failing which causes the regeneration to not happen which causes soot buildup which causes DPF clogging and MPG gets hit.
> Get carly.


I have the Carly adapter and app. Used it on the 650 to register the battery a year or so ago, made some function changes for lights, etc...

I've never hooked it the X5 cuz no signs of trouble. I'm well aware of the thermostat early fail based on other members' posts, and you're probably correct that I should test the coolant temp sooner rather than later given the car's mileage (63 or 64k). My understanding is that it manifests itself via fuel mileage drop which I have not experienced, so I have not monitored operating temp.

That being said, I'm interested in these ash numbers so I'll have to find the Carly adapter. That will be an interesting project in itself given the state of my garage which is still in chaos after we sold what had been our primary residence a couple of months ago...


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

2010 335d

145,000 miles, 0g ash, 0 regens since 120k miles :rofl:


----------



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

Hoooper said:


> 2010 335d
> 
> 145,000 miles, 0g ash, 0 regens since 120k miles :rofl:


Rocking a delete?

I wish there was an easy-to-implement delete for the E70.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

basilray said:


> Rocking a delete?
> 
> I wish there was an easy-to-implement delete for the E70.


But there is! Its a little more work to remove it from what I gather, but the pipe and tune both are out there.

http://www.fixmyvw.com/bmw-x5d-dpf-and-scr-cat-delete-3/

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1307679


----------



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

Hoooper said:


> But there is! Its a little more work to remove it from what I gather, but the pipe and tune both are out there.
> 
> http://www.fixmyvw.com/bmw-x5d-dpf-and-scr-cat-delete-3/
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1307679


What about flashing? I didn't think there was anyone really doing the tune at this point for the E70?

That would be my biggest concern...not to derail my own thread.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Hoooper said:


> But there is! Its a little more work to remove it from what I gather, but the pipe and tune both are out there.
> 
> http://www.fixmyvw.com/bmw-x5d-dpf-and-scr-cat-delete-3/
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1307679


Profile info says you're in CA. How are you getting by the smog checks?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Ozer said:


> FredoinSF> Any X5 owner should have carly and periodically monitor the vehicle like most of us do. One important thing you can catch before it becomes a problem is the thermostat failing which causes the regeneration to not happen which causes soot buildup which causes DPF clogging and MPG gets hit.
> Get carly.





FredoinSF said:


> I have the Carly adapter and app. Used it on the 650 to register the battery a year or so ago, made some function changes for lights, etc...
> 
> I've never hooked it the X5 cuz no signs of trouble. I'm well aware of the thermostat early fail based on other members' posts, and you're probably correct that I should test the coolant temp sooner rather than later given the car's mileage (63 or 64k). My understanding is that it manifests itself via fuel mileage drop which I have not experienced, so I have not monitored operating temp.
> 
> That being said, I'm interested in these ash numbers so I'll have to find the Carly adapter. That will be an interesting project in itself given the state of my garage which is still in chaos after we sold what had been our primary residence a couple of months ago...


So, I found the Carly adapter and monitored temp on a 6 mile drive this evening. Only went to 78C. It's not catastrophically low but it indicates the thermostat has failed. I feel like I kicked a sleeping dog. 
I'll monitor again tomorrow on drive from Reno to Healdsburg (235 miles) to see if it will go higher. The temp stayed steady for last part of the drive so I don't expect miracles. 
I'm heading to France on Friday to visit my parents so I'll deal with it when I get back.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Besides temperature and ash mass, what other parameters do you guys track with Carly?


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

I just caught or initiated a regen this morning on my way to work, 90% highway.
Soot mass was 27~g, cruise on 60mph, coolant around 76c, manually kept it at 4th and 5th depending on traffic.
I was running the parameters on carly and observed the soot mass go down slowly to .76g , nothing else changed. I dont think its completed yet, regen count is at 520 still.
I will try the same thing on my way home and see if soot goes to zero and regen count goes to 521.

I didnt observe anything drastic with the car while this was happening. The throttle pedal felt heavier when i had to speed up thats all i noticed.

UPDATE: On the next start up the number of successful regens went to 522 and ash didnt increase.


----------



## TroubledGnome (Dec 17, 2015)

'11 X5D
100,900 Miles
Ash Mass - 41.21
Successful Regens - 427


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Ozer said:


> I just caught or initiated a regen this morning on my way to work, 90% highway.
> Soot mass was 27~g, cruise on 60mph, coolant around 76c, manually kept it at 4th and 5th depending on traffic.
> I was running the parameters on carly and observed the soot mass go down slowly to .76g , nothing else changed. I dont think its completed yet, regen count is at 520 still.
> I will try the same thing on my way home and see if soot goes to zero and regen count goes to 521.
> ...


Ozer, take note of your MPG when this occurs.:yikes:


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

basilray said:


> What about flashing? I didn't think there was anyone really doing the tune at this point for the E70?
> 
> That would be my biggest concern...not to derail my own thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


http://www.fixmyvw.com/bmw-x5-35d-2009-2013-jr-autotuning/



FredoinSF said:


> Profile info says you're in CA. How are you getting by the smog checks?


Many areas of CA are not subject to smog checks except on change of ownership. Along with that, I have all my original equipment and it would be worth it to swap every 2 years given how much better and how much more reliable the car is.


----------



## JTC1 (Oct 6, 2016)

2011 335d
Mileage: 71,000
Ash: 24g


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

150,376 miles
Ash mass 44.94
575 Regens
Avg distance between regens 404 km (this was closer to 400 miles at 50,000 miles)
Remaining capacity 70,200 km

It about time to do the alphabet delete. I've been running with the SES light on for 20,000 miles or so. 6 motor control faults:
00496C NOx sensor according DeNOx catalyst NOx plausibility average NOx concentration is not plausable to NOx signal upstream of DeNOx catalyst during load changes

004BAC Reducing agent active tank level sensor signal sensor monitoring error

004A2E Zylinder 5 Control

0049A5 Recieve News of IBS LIN-bus communication

0046A4 NOx sensor according DeNOx catalyst NOx plausibility average NOx concentration is not plausable to NOx signal upstream of DeNOx catalyst during load changes

00492C Reducing agent, active temperature sensor, plausibility to low tank temperature to ambient temperature.

I fixed the last for nearly a year by flushing with distilled water. THe others I'm not willing to pay to fix, short of deletion.


----------



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

What parameter are you guys using to get distance between regens in miles? Or are you just converting KM to miles?


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Ozer said:


> I just caught or initiated a regen this morning on my way to work, 90% highway.
> Soot mass was 27~g, cruise on 60mph, *coolant around 76c*, manually kept it at 4th and 5th depending on traffic.
> I was running the parameters on carly and observed the soot mass go down slowly to .76g , nothing else changed. I dont think its completed yet, regen count is at 520 still.
> I will try the same thing on my way home and see if soot goes to zero and regen count goes to 521.
> ...


You should consider doing a thermostat replacement. The t-stat design temperature is 88C. The coolant temperature where it is measured at the outlet from the engine is usually a few degrees higher, around 90-92C. If the temperature remains too low and for too long, regens don't happens like they should and related problems snowball from there.

My '12 X5 35d has been reporting coolant temps around 75C after being fully warmed up. The t-stat is toast. The car is at my BMW dealer TODAY getting the t-stat replaced plus other work done.

Good luck.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Monitoring my Temps yesterday, I determined that my EGR thermostat had failed (temp 78 to 81 degrees) Went by the local BMW store to get one and was told they are no longer available. I fould some in the UK, but have to find someone who ships to the US. Amazon has a seller that will ship me one in April.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

ChasR said:


> Monitoring my Temps yesterday, I determined that my EGR thermostat had failed (temp 78 to 81 degrees) Went by the local BMW store to get one and was told they are no longer available. I fould some in the UK, but have to find someone who ships to the US. Amazon has a seller that will ship me one in April.


IIRC, the M57 engine in the USA doesn't have a thermostat for the EGR cooler, only a coolant thermostat for the engine. My '12 X5 35d is currently at my dealer getting its t-stat replaced and some other work done.

Good luck.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

You are correct, there isn't an EGR thermostat on the US spec 335d. I just went and looked. That would mean the main thermostat is going bad and that's no 3 minute fix, like the EGR thermostat would be, if there was one.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

ChasR said:


> You are correct, there isn't an EGR thermostat on the US spec 335d. I just went and looked. That would mean the main thermostat is going bad and that's no 3 minute fix, like the EGR thermostat would be, if there was one.


An engine thermostat replacement is about a 5 hour job from what I've read in another thread.

My X5 35d has been reporting temps around 75C and they should be somewhere around 90C. The t-stat design temp is 88C and the coolant picks up a few degrees before it gets measured, so the reported temperature should be around 89-92C. With my X5 35d topping out at 75C, the temperature at the t-stat is a few degrees lower. My t-stat is toast and the car is at my dealer getting a new t-stat and some other work done.

You DO want to get the t-stat replaced so that the engine operates at the correct temperature so regens occur properly.

My car: 2012 X5 35d
Mileage: 148k miles
Ar$e  mass: Unknown, will check and report back.

My other car: 2014 535d Xdrive
Mileage: 84k miles
Ar$e  mass: Unknown, will check and report back.

Good luck.


----------



## rippjd (Apr 30, 2006)

My car: 2010 X5 35d
Mileage: ~90k miles
Ash mass: unknown as I don't have Carley... but take 90k miles (144,841 km) + 157080 km of life remaining per Rheingold and I should have about 300,000 km of life out of the DPF... in theory.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

150k miles DPF life is just a number, you reset the code at that point and carry on.


----------



## rippjd (Apr 30, 2006)

I was cleaning up my BMW docs and forgot I printed the following for the M57TU Diesel Engine.

At 4.5 Liter volume x 25 grams of maximum ash per Liter = 112.5 grams max.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## jzdavE70 (Oct 27, 2015)

2012 X5D
85,000miles
40.61grams

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

n1das said:


> My car: 2012 X5 35d
> Mileage: 148k miles
> Ar$e  mass: Unknown, will check and report back.
> 
> ...


2014 *535d*: Haven't checked ar$e mass yet. Currently at 96k miles.

2012 *X5 35d*: 171k miles.
Ash mass: 63.97 g
Regens completed: 642

I started getting the 452A code around 150k miles, saying that the DPF is nearing End of Life. It is just an advisory notice so BMW dealer service can tell you that the DPF is approaching end of life and you should schedule an appointment for replacement.

I still have the 452A code and started getting the 4D4A code at 170k miles. An iDrive message about the DPF pops up and a yellow DPF symbol appears on the instrument cluster. The 4D4A code says the miles on the car has exceeded the calculated life of the DPF because the car continued to be driven and DPF not replaced after getting the 452A advisory code. The iDrive message and DPF symbol on the instrument cluster comes on once at 10 minutes after startup.

Regens are occurring like they should and I'm monitoring them with the Carly app. No issues with driveability. Power and MPGs are 100% normal. Everything is 100% normal except for the DPF warning 10 minutes after startup. It seems the car is starting to nag me more about the DPF.


----------



## apples12 (Feb 14, 2016)

how do you check ash mass?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

apples12 said:


> how do you check ash mass?


It is a derived calculated parameter recorded in the ECU/DDE and available by interrogation by a code-reader like Carly for BMW by invini.


----------



## apples12 (Feb 14, 2016)

is it possible to do this using ISTA?

thanks


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

*2014 535d*
Mileage: 96882 miles
Ash mass: 28.98 g
Calculated remaining life: 134080 km
Regenerations completed: 241

Given the mileage on the car and the calculated remaining life of the DPF, I expect the car to trigger the 452A code around 150k miles. I expect the 4D4A code and DPF warnings to start around 180k miles.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

2011MY, June 2010 build, X5D
~122,700 Miles
Ash Mass - 49.55 gm
Successful Regens - 478


----------



## X5dieselpower (Aug 22, 2015)

2012 x5d 
41,112 miles 
Ash mass 17.5g regen 212
Today I saw error code 474c, not sure if it's related to the def fluid low warning for won't start in 999 miles. Anyone else get that error before?


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## TheD (Oct 31, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> It is a derived calculated parameter recorded in the ECU/DDE and available by interrogation by a code-reader like Carly for BMW by invini.


Is Carly the only app that can measure this? Does it need the Carly specific OBDII attachment?

I tried making a new post in the E70 forum yesterday but I'm not seeing it. CN: Bought a 2012 X5D last week, started reading up, I think my Tstat is going out. Max reading of 80c, most commonly running at 77c. Its still early though, I've only put about 120-150 miles on it so far. I have a cheap amazon bluetooth OBDII sensor that works with the Torque Pro app (had for my old truck) but its not connecting on Carly Lite.


----------



## sk72 (Jan 5, 2016)

2012 X5D
73,332 miles
Ash mass - 30.96

Strange parameter show up on coolant temperature - 8919 C. Please see attached file. Any advise?


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

hsindogg said:


> I just got Carly and the app...I should gotten this years ago...
> 
> Anywho I'm at 103K miles, Ash Mass 42.618385g, Soot Mass 7.385356g.
> 
> ...


thats funny, i get that 4D16 code on my 335d every time my SES light comes on. it saying its the Denox. But dealer claimed they have replaced both NOx sensors just recently. i clear those codes when the SES comes back all the time. 
another code popped up along with the Denox is the wheel electronics, im guessing its the tire needs air malfunctioning light on my idrive also comes on. but tires are always seems fine. no air needed. i keep doing reset on my idrive. its getting annoying. lmao
any suggestions ?


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

Bille7035d said:


> Hi, mine was 64 ash and 7.3 soot. Took it out on the HWY for 30 min drive at 70 mph and did a particulate regent with Carly app, soot went down to near 0.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


ok so i just got the carly gen 2 app and happy with it. but im still don't particularly know how to 
check the ash , soot, and doing the forced regen yet. its a 2011 335d. so when driving the car, do i keep the adapter in there and when and how far of driving do i check the ash and soot numbers ? and when do i do the forced regen process ? after driving for 30 miles or so ?


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

glangford said:


> I bought the Carly adapter and paid for the pro app. 2014 328d with 38,000 miles. I have 13.28 grams of ash mass and 211 successful regens.
> 
> Very disappointed in Carly, because it can't get coolant temperature right. It said 215, but when I looked that was degrees celsius! I switched to imperial units and it was 412! (it can't even convert C to F correctly!) I guess my motor was melting! I found a couple of on line references to carly having trouble with coolant T, so they switched to Motor Temp. That's not much better than the oil temp in terms of monitoring thermostat performance.


hey i also just got the carly gen 2 app. i have 2011 335d M57 engine. 
where do i find the numbers for the ash mass and completed regens cycles on the car from the carly app ? im still clueless how to use the carly app and youtube or even the website doesnt really go into details how to get those numbers.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

eric_dot_com said:


> i have a 2011 335d, every time i turn on the car or even drive it, the temp on the dash, hardly goes up above 70 degrees. im in southern california. im not sure if its time to change the thermo tho. the car is perfectly fine. but for certainty, you guys think the thermostat needs to be changed ? and if temps never go higher than 70-72 degrees does that mean the regen process will never get activated automatically even if you drive it for 30 miles + ?


You definitely need a thermostat -- common failure item on this car but it can take down the glow plugs, gp controller etc. Cheap fix Andrew Rodriguez had them for $25 from Mahle.


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

jfxogara said:


> You definitely need a thermostat -- common failure item on this car but it can take down the glow plugs, gp controller etc. Cheap fix Andrew Rodriguez had them for $25 from Mahle.


I'm sorry idk who Andrew Rodriguez is. But one other thing, so since my tstat never went above 70-72 degrees does that mean a regen process won't go on automatically ? Even when I'm driving 30 - 40 Miles ? Can you confirm that

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

eric_dot_com said:


> I***8217;m sorry idk who Andrew Rodriguez is. But one other thing, so since my tstat never went above 70-72 degrees does that mean a regen process won***8217;t go on automatically ? Even when I***8217;m driving 30 - 40 Miles ? Can you confirm that


Bit off topic for this thread.
Regeneration will continue for some time, but much less efficiently. Regeneration is affected by many factors beyond coolant temp.

for carly with everything connected go into you parameters function. set the parameters to watch (soot, regereration requested, pre particulate temp) and go.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

eric_dot_com said:


> I'm sorry idk who Andrew Rodriguez is. But one other thing, so since my tstat never went above 70-72 degrees does that mean a regen process won't go on automatically ? Even when I'm driving 30 - 40 Miles ? Can you confirm that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


No regens at 70 degrees celsius.

A Rodriguez:

http://www.fixmyvw.com/bmw-DIY/


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

jfxogara said:


> No regens at 70 degrees celsius.
> 
> A Rodriguez:
> 
> http://www.fixmyvw.com/bmw-DIY/


Per BMW TSB, no regens at 60. At 75 and below glow plugs are the one that kick in to compensate. That is how glow plugs and control module fail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

edycol said:


> Per BMW TSB, no regens at 60. At 75 and below glow plugs are the one that kick in to compensate. That is how glow plugs and control module fail.


Ah so THAT is why the controller fails.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

jfxogara said:


> Ah so THAT is why the controller fails.


Yep. People do not monitor temperature as BMW CEL comes when temperature interferes with DOF regeneration. It is set up to flash CEL if engine cannot reach 60c after certain period of time. 
As for module, yeah below 75 glow plugs will periodically turn on to lower NOx emissions. Thermostat is a cause of numerous problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Combustion preheating control unit*



jfxogara said:


> Ah so THAT is why the controller fails.


I doubt that.

newTIS.infobeta
Home / BMW E70 X5 xDrive35d SAV / Wiring Diagrams and Functional Description / Power train / Diesel electronics DDE7 US / Preheating system / Preheating control unit /


NewTIS.info said:


> Combustion preheating system DDE7.3
> 
> In contrast to the ECE version of the M57TÜ2TOP engine, the engine in the US project has a glow system with LIN bus connection and ceramic glow plugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

edycol said:


> Yep. People do not monitor temperature as BMW CEL comes when temperature interferes with DOF regeneration. It is set up to flash CEL if engine cannot reach 60c after certain period of time.
> As for module, yeah below 75 glow plugs will periodically turn on to lower NOx emissions. Thermostat is a cause of numerous problems.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so the temp that your talking about and the ones that we should monitor is the one on the middle section of the dash when the engine is on, right ? Or is it the one on the hidden menu ?

Temp on my dash seems never hardly to go above 70 but seems to set on 58-60 degrees. 
I think you might be right because I drive mostly local and this regen hardly comes on automatically and thus I get the periodic SES light (4D16) DeNox Efficiency. It's probably because of the bad thermostat and like you said when the temp interferes with DEF regen, the glow plugs turn on to lower NOx emissions. I hope that makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> I doubt that.
> 
> newTIS.infobeta
> Home / BMW E70 X5 xDrive35d SAV / Wiring Diagrams and Functional Description / Power train / Diesel electronics DDE7 US / Preheating system / Preheating control unit /


That's great information. So idk if it's bad thermostat or not. Periodically my SES light comes on for 4D16 DeNox Efficiency. Couple months ago the dealer have changed the NOx Sensors. I ask them to inspect the SCR tanks, level meter and injectors. All of those they said are still good. But the DeNox Efficiency came back. 
I notice that my temp in the middle dash never goes above 65. Hardly. I'm guessing is bad thermostat. Because if it doesn't go above 60 my understanding it will prevent the DEF regen yes ? And thus will put pressure on the plugs and lower NOx emission as per edycol have said below.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

dzlbimmer said:


> Bit off topic for this thread.
> Regeneration will continue for some time, but much less efficiently. Regeneration is affected by many factors beyond coolant temp.
> 
> for carly with everything connected go into you parameters function. set the parameters to watch (soot, regereration requested, pre particulate temp) and go.


Yes I just set my Carly for parameters just the other day. I also have a hunch that I have a bad thermostat thus it effect my regen process. I drive mostly local but even if I drive locally and thermostat is above 70 per say I should be getting regens. 
btw the thermo temp is the one in the middle of the dash when engine is on yes ? Or is it the one inside the hidden menu ?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

eric_dot_com said:


> Ok so the temp that your talking about and the ones that we should monitor is the one on the middle section of the dash when the engine is on, right ? Or is it the one on the hidden menu ?
> 
> Temp on my dash seems never hardly to go above 70 but seems to set on 58-60 degrees.
> I think you might be right because I drive mostly local and this regen hardly comes on automatically and thus I get the periodic SES light (4D16) DeNox Efficiency. It's probably because of the bad thermostat and like you said when the temp interferes with DEF regen, the glow plugs turn on to lower NOx emissions. I hope that makes sense.
> ...


Temperature you need to monitor is in hidden menu. 
4D16? No, that is caused by failed NOx sensors or failing SCR cat (not covered by CPO). I had periodical 4D16 and then it just stayed on last December. It was SCR cat and my thermostat is in great condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

edycol said:


> Temperature you need to monitor is in hidden menu.
> 4D16? No, that is caused by failed NOx sensors or failing SCR cat (not covered by CPO). I had periodical 4D16 and then it just stayed on last December. It was SCR cat and my thermostat is in great condition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok got it. Hidden menu. I keep thinking is the one on the dash. 
yea I've seen the thread when you did said you also had 4D16 and it was the SCR cat. Dealer stated the already changed the NOx but even that o don't think they did. I think they just did the regen and cleared my lights. For the SCR cat to be replaced don't you have to replace the whole SCR tank also ? I know the SCR tank is under extended warranty but even that the dealer said they've checked the SCR tank and says still good.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

eric_dot_com said:


> Oh ok got it. Hidden menu. I keep thinking is the one on the dash.
> yea I've seen the thread when you did said you also had 4D16 and it was the SCR cat. Dealer stated the already changed the NOx but even that o don't think they did. I think they just did the regen and cleared my lights. For the SCR cat to be replaced don't you have to replace the whole SCR tank also ? I know the SCR tank is under extended warranty but even that the dealer said they've checked the SCR tank and says still good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


What temperature on dash?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

edycol said:


> What temperature on dash?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The temp in the middle of the dash when the engine is on.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

eric_dot_com said:


> The temp in the middle of the dash when the engine is on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


There is only ambient temperature, not engine temperature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

edycol said:


> There is only ambient temperature, not engine temperature.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know that. I've had the car for 3 years and all along thought it was the engine temp. 
I wonder why it always stays at 58-62 degrees all this time. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

2011 x5d 
148,000 miles
55g ash
610 regens

Just got thermostat and water pump replaced. Mpg went back to 24+ mixed. Before this they were dead set at 22 or less sometimes.


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

Ozer said:


> 2011 x5d
> 148,000 miles
> 55g ash
> 610 regens
> ...


Did you do the work yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## AndresV (Feb 3, 2017)

2013 F11 N57D30A
120 000 kilometers
10g ash


----------



## AndresV (Feb 3, 2017)

_


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

RPsX5d said:


> ^^^
> 
> Ash (not soot) is what you need to monitor . . . soot will build up to some value then regen happens, then soot gets converted to ash and the process repeats.
> 
> Somewhere I read the max ash the DPF can hold is about 90 grams . . . after which you need to get the DPF serviced or get a new DPF . . . long before ash reaching 90 grams you will get the 0452A fault code - which is an advisory code for the SA to tell you the DPF needs to be replaced (dealer will only replace, no servicing) . . .


The 452A code means the DPF is approaching its calculated end of life. It doesn't mean the DPF has to be serviced or replaced yet but it is a heads up for BMW service to tell the customer it's nearing time to replace the DPF. No warnings are shown, just the code gets stored. It will not cause the car to fail an OBD-II scan for an emissions inspection.

Code 4D4A gets stored after the calculated life has been exceeded because the car continued to be driven after getting the 452A code. It won't fail an OBD-II scan with this code stored. The code triggers a warning on the iDrive screen about the DPF and a DPF symbol appears on the instrument cluster display. The warning occurs only once at 10 minutes after startup. You can just clear the warning and drive on but you should keep an eye on regens to make sure they are happening.

My X5 35d triggered the 452A code a little after 150k miles. Code 4D4A started a little after 170k miles. I check regens regularly with the Carly app to make sure they are still happening. I don't expect to have to do anything about the DPF until well past 200k miles. Currently at only 198k miles and climbing. I plan to post an Ash mass update at 200k miles.


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

^^^ Thanks!

Didn't know about 4D4A, haven't seen that yet . . . recalling from memory my 0452A started to appear around 132,000 miles.

*Curiosity question* - how is your catalyst holding up? At 198,000 miles have you replaced the catalyst at least once?

Mine was replaced at 42,000 miles under warranty, since then it has been going strong (odometer ~135,000 miles) . . .


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

RPsX5d said:


> ^^^ Thanks!
> 
> Didn't know about 4D4A, haven't seen that yet . . . recalling from memory my 0452A started to appear around 132,000 miles.
> 
> ...


 The SCR catalyst (original) was replaced at 165k miles when both NOx sensors were replaced. At least one of the NOx sensors was the original sensor. The aging NOx sensors were masking an aging SCR catalyst. Usually it's just the NOx sensors that need to be replaced when it's at low miles. In my case it really did need a new SCR catalyst after replacing both NOx sensors. It's all good now. My long spirited highway drives as part of my commute and having a life outside of work might have something to do with why I got good life out of these parts.

The life of the DPF is a calculated value. It is affected by the number of regens. Whether the car is short tripped all the time or used as a highway commuter will affect the regen frequency and the calculated DPF life.

The 4D4A code will eventually come as you continue put the miles on and the calculated remaining life drops to 0. Don't panic when the code gets tripped and you start getting the on screen warning and DPF symbol on the cluster. The warning message and cluster display comes only once at exactly 10 minutes after startup. Just clear the on screen message and drive on but keep an eye on the ash mass and the number of miles between regens.

I plan to post an ash mass update soon at 200k miles.


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

RPsX5d said:


> ^^^ Thanks!
> 
> Didn't know about 4D4A, haven't seen that yet . . . recalling from memory my 0452A started to appear around 132,000 miles.
> 
> ...


SCR cat is hit or miss. I had to change mine at 82k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

n1das said:


> . . . The life of the DPF is a calculated value. It is affected by the number of regens. Whether the car is short tripped all the time or used as a highway commuter will affect the regen frequency and the calculated DPF life . . .


Thanks again . . .

*Question* - what is a typical regen interval? About 300 miles? I know it is very dependent on drive profile . . . mine (based on Carly readings) fluctuates a lot . . . see attached screen shot . . .

Agree with edycol's catalyst comment . . . hit or miss . . . both NOx sensors and catalyst were replaced around 142,000 miles under warranty . . . since then the catalyst is holding up (almost 100,000 miles). I was getting the 4D16 code . . . given that the NOx sensors had over 90,000 miles and my ownership horizon is around 200K miles, I went ahead and replaced the NOx sensors . . . so far (about 3,000+ miles) the 4D16 has not returned . . . I think it is still too early to say if the 4D16 is gone for good . . .


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

I reached a milestone tonight in my 2012 X5 35d: 200k miles! The car has officially made it past 200k miles on the factory original DPF.

Code 452A warning about the DPF nearing its calculated end of life has been stored since a little past 150k miles. Code 4D4A and the one time warning at 10 minutes after startup about the DPF exceeding its calculated life because the car continued to be driven has been occurring since 171k miles. I've been monitoring DPF data and regen status with the Carly app to know that regens are still happening normally.

The exact mileage where the 452A and 4D4A codes get stored is based on the calculated remaining life of the DPF. I suspect the calculated remaining life is based on the total number of regenerations and maybe some other factors. Driving profile and maybe other factors will affect how often regenerations occur so this may affect the exact mileages where the 452A and 4D4A codes get stored. My driving profile consists of mostly long hard runs on the highway. The car is seldom used for short trips. I don't worry about occasional short trips because the car sees so much spirited highway driving on a regular basis. Diesel is ideal for my particular driving profile and fits my particular use case better than anything else.

I plan to post a DPF ash mass and mileage update over the coming weekend.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

n1das said:


> . . . I plan to post a DPF ash mass and mileage update over the coming weekend.


Thanks for sharing this info. When you post ash mass and mileage, please also include the total number of regens.

I think the key to your experience is the long highway runs . . . I am at about 135,000 miles (currently outside the US, so no access to the car - wife tells me there is no CEL . . . yes, the 0452A tripped a couple of thousand miles ago . . . I suspect my number of regens will be much higher than yours (driving profile is 60/40 city/hwy) . . .

Thanks again.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

n1das said:


> 2012 *X5 35d*
> Mileage: 190308 miles
> Ash mass: 71.29 g
> Regenerations completed: 709
> ...


Date = 9/23/2018
Car = 2012 *X5 35d*
Mileage = 200188 miles

Reported ash mass = 75.17 g
Reported # regens = 756
Reported avg regen interval = 464 km (288.316 miles)

Miles driven since last posting at 190k miles = 200188 miles - 190308 miles = 9880 miles
Regens completed since last posting = 756 regens - 709 regens = 47 regens

Miles driven per regen = (9880 miles)/(47 regens) = 210.2 miles/regen

It seems the miles driven per regen is gradually dropping as I pile on the miles. I suspect regens happen more frequently as the DPF ash loading increases and the differential pressure threshold triggering a regeneration is reached sooner. Power and MPGs are 100% normal. I'm keeping an eye on regens with the Carly app. I get the onscreen DPF warning and DPF symbol on the cluster once at 10 minutes after startup. I have to manually clear the onscreen warning. The DPF symbol on the cluster goes away after about 15 seconds.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

Yesterday i drove 5hr all interstate, avg 73mph and my mpg did not go higher than 23.5. im at 152k miles, ash was 59 something.. 623 regens. 
When i bought the vehicle few years ago it was at 102k miles and i remember getting 29mpg on longer similar trips. 
Any speculations on why it would drop?
Already replaced the thermostat and water pump. Regular oil changes, trans and diff fluids have been replaced, tires are good and inflated properly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BC mileage indication or hand calculated? I believe that the BC mileage algorithm is not simple total miles divided by total fuel volume.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

Both were BC. My wife drives the x5 so it's hard for me to hand calculate since she doesnt care to keep track of it. 
I wonder if doing one of those Lique Molly intake cleaning cans would help, perhaps clear away some carbon buildup?



Doug Huffman said:


> BC mileage indication or hand calculated? I believe that the BC mileage algorithm is not simple total miles divided by total fuel volume.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Ozer said:


> Both were BC. My wife drives the x5 so it's hard for me to hand calculate since she doesnt care to keep track of it.
> I wonder if doing one of those Lique Molly intake cleaning cans would help, perhaps clear away some carbon buildup?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Drive it like you stole it. Don't baby it by driving "gently" all the time. A few more long highway runs like the trip you just did would be good for it.

At 200k miles on my X5 35d, ash mass is up to 75 g and a total of 756 regens.

Time for me to check ash mass on my 535d and post an update. I've been mostly tracking my X5 35d.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh when I drive it I don't baby it at all. I love this thing, if i didn't drive a truck daily i would be driving the x5. I put a Sprint booster on it which only makes the drives more enjoyable. 


n1das said:


> Drive it like you stole it. Don't baby it by driving "gently" all the time. A few more long highway runs like the trip you just did would be good for it.
> 
> At 200k miles on my X5 35d, ash mass is up to 75 g and a total of 756 regens.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Ozer said:


> Yesterday i drove 5hr all interstate, avg 73mph and my mpg did not go higher than 23.5. im at 152k miles, ash was 59 something.. 623 regens.
> When i bought the vehicle few years ago it was at 102k miles and i remember getting 29mpg on longer similar trips.
> Any speculations on why it would drop?
> Already replaced the thermostat and water pump. Regular oil changes, trans and diff fluids have been replaced, tires are good and inflated properly.
> ...


I've never hit 29MPG on any long trip. I get over 30 on the 75 mile mostly downhill (4,800 foot net drop) portion of my Reno to Healdsburg drive, but end up at 25 or 26 by the time I finish the 242 mile drive. The reverse trips gets lower MPG since that 75 mile portion is mostly uphill.
Based on my last 5.5 years with the X5d, I'm not buying the 29MPG unless driving like a nun on flat terrain with cruise set at indicated speed limit for many many miles. 23.5 seems reasonable with some traffic make it necessary to have speed fluctuation and driving closer to 80MPH than 65.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

FredoinSF said:


> I've never hit 29MPG on any long trip. I get over 30 on the 75 mile mostly downhill (4,800 foot net drop) portion of my Reno to Healdsburg drive, but end up at 25 or 26 by the time I finish the 242 mile drive. The reverse trips gets lower MPG since that 75 mile portion is mostly uphill.
> Based on my last 5.5 years with the X5d, I'm not buying the 29MPG unless driving like a nun on flat terrain with cruise set at indicated speed limit for many many miles. 23.5 seems reasonable with some traffic make it necessary to have speed fluctuation and driving closer to 80MPH than 65.


It was when i first bought it so more than 3 years ago but i specifically remember the dash showing 29.~ after a 3 hr interstate drive, maybe i was going the speed limit back then, i seldom do that now lol

Ok well seems like 23s isnt too far out from average.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine (current odometer ~135,000 miles) used to return a VERY steady 23 mpg (indicated) for nearly 6 years, across some 90,000 miles . . . then like magic, it dropped to 18.9 mpg and holding there for the past two years, across some 45,000 miles. 

No fault codes . . . my best guess - the low-pressure EGR valve is on its way out . . . that valve is an EPDW type valve . . . one of the members here said that valve is known to be a weak link at relatively high miles. 

Most likely - just my guess - the car is operating at a different part of the air/fuel map . . . but still within design limits, so no fault codes.

For now, given no fault codes, doing nothing . . . something definitely has changed to result in a nearly 20% mpg drop.

Total regens about 530, ash mass about 55 grams, the average distance between regens about 200 miles (this one fluctuates quite a bit - seen numbers as high as 350 miles and as low as 180 miles) . . . currently traveling, so don't have the latest figures.


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

Date = 10/6/2018
Car = 2010 X5 35d, Build date October 2009
Mileage = 85,690 miles

Data from Carly

Calculated remaining capacity of the particle filter 103,600 km (64,750 miles)
Reported ash mass = 36.59 g
Reported # regens = 413
Reported avg regen interval = 367 km ( 235 miles). 85690/413= 207 miles?? My own one-off measurements in recent months is closer to 180 miles but there have been much longer intervals too.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

2011MY, June 2010 build, X5d
Odometer: ~138,000 miles

I have started to maintain a log of the DPF regens, see attached.

I use Carly to take these readings . . . Carly records up to last five regens.

Noticed a couple to things:

First, regen interval varies significantly - my best guess is it depends on the drive profile for that particular interval . . . longer regen interval, shown in green for steady highway driving . . . and shorter regen interval, shown in red for mostly city driving?

Second, the odometer reading Carly records (in meters) does not match the odometer reading on the dash panel - off/less by some 2,000 miles . . . not sure why . . .

No fault codes other than an occasional 04D16 fault that sometimes disappears on its own for some 2,000+ miles. I suspect it is the catalyst (has some 90,000+ miles on it) on its way out.

Both NOx sensors and the SCR metering valve are relatively new, about 5,000 miles old.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

RPsX5d said:


> Second, the odometer reading Carly records (in meters) does not match the odometer reading on the dash panel - off/less by some 2,000 miles . . . not sure why


Rounding error over 138,000 miles is easily 1.4%. IIRC the ECU does distance in meters, so 138K miles is ... 222,000,000+ meters


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

^^^

Not sure I understood your response . . . could be I am reading the Carly data incorrectly . . . attaching two screenshots from the past for discussion purposes . . . 

I read the attached screenshots as follows:

Last successful regen count was 530 and the odometer reading (in meters) during the 530th regen event was 211,661,280 meters.

This meant the penultimate, third, fourth, and fifth regens were 529, 528, 527, and 526 respectively. Did I get this correct?

The odometer readings Carly is reporting for the successive regen events is the then-current odometer readings respectively.

Not sure where the rounding issues come in . . .


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

n1das said:


> Date = 9/23/2018
> Car = 2012 *X5 35d*
> Mileage = 200188 miles
> 
> ...


Date = 04MAR2019
Car = 2012 *X5 35d*
Mileage = 210493 miles

Reported ash mass = 79.36 g
Reported # regens = 803
Reported avg regen interval = 488 km (303.229 miles)

Miles driven since last posting at 200k miles = 210493 miles - 200188 miles = 10305 miles
Regens completed since last posting = 803 regens - 756 regens = 47 regens

Miles driven per regen = (10305 miles)/(47 regens) = 219.26 miles/regen
Increase in ash mass since last posting = 79.36 g - 75.17 g = 4.19 g

At 4 g of DPF ash mass increase per 10k miles and assuming 100 g represents a "full" DPF, I estimate the DPF ash mass will reach 100 g in about 50k miles. The DPF is close to 80% full now (79.36 g).


----------



## rparnel1 (Oct 29, 2014)

2014 328d with 74k miles. Ash is at 45g per the Carly app


----------



## MustGofaster (Oct 27, 2017)

2018 328dx 30,800km just after regen using BimmerLink app


----------



## AKAE70 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello, couple weeks ago picked up a one owner 2012 35d with 51k miles, 53k now. Been getting allot of smoke on cold starts especially after som previous idles and/of city drives. So I did som snooping around and found oil residue on top of trans case back of the engine some on lower right side of engine, lower turbo and finally CCV hose which I have on order. Could the CCV cause cold start smoke? Carly came in today so I plugged it in and it shows Soot Mass 10.28 Ash mass 0.00? Also the mileage thing how reliable is that? I checked the vin before I bought it and it had regular services with consistent mileage/dates


----------



## TroubledGnome (Dec 17, 2015)

TroubledGnome said:


> '11 X5D
> 100,900 Miles
> Ash Mass - 41.21
> Successful Regens - 427


update:

157,250 Miles
Ash Mass - 65.8


----------



## Nyc Dito (Jun 11, 2015)

'13 X5
99,620


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

n1das said:


> Date = 04MAR2019
> Car = 2012 *X5 35d*
> Mileage = 210493 miles
> 
> ...


Date = 13JUL2019
Car = 2012 *X5 35d*
Mileage = 220163 miles

*Reported Ash mass = 79.99 g <-- This seems strange given that the reported ash mass at 210k miles was 79.36 g. Does the reported ash mass max out at 79.99 g?*

Miles driven since last posting at 210k miles = 220163 miles - 210493 miles = 9670 miles
Regens completed since last posting at 210k miles = 852 regens - 803 regens = 49 regens

Miles driven per regen = (9670 miles)/(49 regens) = 197.35 miles/regen
Reported average regen interval = 507 km = 315.04 miles

Increase in ash mass since last posting at 210k miles = 79.99 g - 79.36 g = 0.63 g <-- This doesn't seem right. Should be higher. The increase in ash mass since last posting at 210k miles should be about 4 g.

If the reported ash mass has maxed out at 79.99 g, I won't be able to track it anymore. The distance driven between regens also appears to be dropping. The hand calculated regen interval (197.35 miles) appears to be drifting apart from the DDE's calculated regen interval (315.04 miles). I expect the distance between regens to drop as the DPF fills up with ash because the threshold to trigger a regen is reached sooner each time.

The car is running great and power and mileage are where they should be so I know I don't need to do anything about the DPF yet. I'm keeping an eye on it with the Carly app. I will continue to post updates at 10k mile intervals.


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

6 grams at 94k. Last regen was 165 kilometers ago


----------



## dieselman50 (Jul 16, 2019)

2009 X5 119,000 miles Ash 49.8 unknown total regents, Carly just now in use.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

n1das said:


> Date = 13JUL2019
> Car = 2012 *X5 35d*
> Mileage = 220163 miles
> 
> ...


I was looking at some data on my 2012 X5 35d at only 223k miles in preparation for my annual state inspection due soon. I checked on the DPF ash mass and regens while I was at it. The reported ash mass is still pegged at 79.99 g and has completed about 20 regens since my last posting.

It looks like I have hit the limit of the reported ash mass at 79.99 g. The distance between regens is dropping, probably due to the differential pressure being higher and crosses the threshold to start a regen sooner.

The car is running great and power and mileage are where they should be. I don't think I need to do anything about the DPF yet.

How much farther can I go on the original DPF? Still too early to tell.


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

n1das said:


> I was looking at some data on my 2012 X5 35d at only 223k miles in preparation for my annual state inspection due soon. I checked on the DPF ash mass and regens while I was at it. The reported ash mass is still pegged at 79.99 g and has completed about 20 regens since my last posting.
> 
> It looks like I have hit the limit of the reported ash mass at 79.99 g. The distance between regens is dropping, probably due to the differential pressure being higher and crosses the threshold to start a regen sooner.
> 
> ...


This is awesome. Keep driving and keep us updated!


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

Odometer_ ~151,000 miles
Ash: 62.65 grams
Regens: 604

I came across this thread some time ago, ever since I have been maintaining a regen log . . . a portion of it is attached.

Odometer reading reported by the Carly app and the odometer reading on the dashboard are slightly off, not sure why.

Since I was only interested in the distance between two regens, I simply ignored this discrepancy . . . i.e. for this log, used the Carly numbers for odometer reading (reported in meters).


----------



## KWStandard (Oct 4, 2004)

Mine is a highway queen 328d. 150K miles and just checked via Carly - Soot:11.95 g, Ash mass is 5.25 g. Seems abnormally low, but she's on the highway all the time...


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

KWStandard said:


> Mine is a highway queen 328d. 150K miles and just checked via Carly - Soot:11.95 g, Ash mass is 5.25 g. Seems abnormally low, but she's on the highway all the time...


Yes, ash does seem awfully low . . .

how many successful regens?


----------



## Buick430 (Jun 14, 2019)

Came across this interesting thread - and found my numbers to be a little on the odd side:
2010 520d
234K miles
Ash: 47,3g
Regens: 832

Previous owner swapped the engine at about 212K (failed bearing) - so current engine "only" has about 125K miles on it. Maybe they swapped DPF as well, but did not reset number of regens...?

One thing i've noted: I blocked the EGR with a steel plate shortly after purchase, and i have gone +1000 miles between regens since. On average soot increases by 1g / 100 KM. Guess that EGR block is working .

Been driving with check engine light ever since, but regens are still activated as they should - despite what other people have told me.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

n1das said:


> I was looking at some data on my 2012 X5 35d at only 223k miles in preparation for my annual state inspection due soon. I checked on the DPF ash mass and regens while I was at it. The reported ash mass is still pegged at 79.99 g and has completed about 20 regens since my last posting.
> 
> It looks like I have hit the limit of the reported ash mass at 79.99 g. The distance between regens is dropping, probably due to the differential pressure being higher and crosses the threshold to start a regen sooner.
> 
> ...


Date = 12NOV2019
Car = 2012 X5 35d
Mileage = 230040 miles

Reported Ash mass = 79.99 g *<-- This is unchanged from my last posting at 220k miles. The reported ash mass appears to be maxed out at 79.99 g.*

Miles driven since last posting at 220k miles = 230040 miles - 220163 miles = 9877 miles
Regens completed since last posting at 220k miles = 909 regens - 852 regens = 57 regens

Miles driven per regen = (9877 miles)/(57 regens) = 178.28 miles/regen *<-- This is down from 197.35 miles/regen from my last post at 220k miles.*

I can no longer track the reported DPF ash mass since it maxed out at 79.99 g. The distance driven between regens also appears to be dropping. I expect the distance between regens to drop as the DPF fills up with ash because the threshold to trigger a regen is reached sooner each time.

The car is running great and power and mileage are where they should be so I know I don't need to do anything about the DPF yet. I'm keeping an eye on it with the Carly app. I will continue to post updates at 10k mile intervals.


----------



## coiedulci (Sep 28, 2017)

On a F30 LCI B47
I have a 2303 km difference between the Cluster KM and the reported DFP KM by *BimmerLink *app.

For example, i had my last regen at 168493 km in Cluster, but BimmerLink says it was at 170797 km, and the second last at 170539 km.

This 2303 km offset/difference between is an App Bug or the Cluster mileage has been frauded/altered in the past ?


----------



## NJDieselNut (Dec 15, 2016)

*2014 328d XDrive*

Mileage: 130,374 miles
Ash Mass: 55.4g

I recently got Carly to monitor parameters. I have the universal adapter, not the Gen II though I wonder if I should have gotten the latter.

It won't show mileage between last regens, and for coolant temp it always shows 215C even on a cold engine. Temp never shows a change.

Could this be a thermostat issue? I haven't had any check engine lights.


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

Let me add my car to this great thread ;-)

2009 X5 35d (USA) - Original owner 

Mileage: 149150 miles (238640km)
Ash Mass: 60.76g
Calculated remaining miles: 6920km
Number of regens: 555

Still running really well. Having the intake manifold replacement due to a pesky oil leak. Other than that ... still holding up incredibly well. Best car i've ever owned.


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

n1das said:


> Date = 12NOV2019
> Car = 2012 X5 35d
> Mileage = 230040 miles
> 
> ...


This is very interesting that you have maxed out at 79.99g. So another estimated value of course. What else could they have done. At least the software allows you to continue driving and I assume that the regen count continues to increase? So long as thats happening, life will be good. But of course eventually there's only so much ash that the poor DPF can physically hold before doomsday. If I can get another 70,000 miles out of the DPF I will be very happy indeed !


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

n1das said:


> n1das said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at some data on my 2012 X5 35d at only 223k miles in preparation for my annual state inspection due soon. I checked on the DPF ash mass and regens while I was at it. The reported ash mass is still pegged at 79.99 g and has completed about 20 regens since my last posting.
> ...


Date = 14MAR2020
Car = 2012 X5 35d
Mileage = 240007 miles

*Reported Ash mass = 79.99 g <-- Maxed out at 79.99 g. I can no longer track the reported ash mass.*
Regenerations completed = 946 regens

Miles driven since last posting at 230k miles = 240007 miles - 230040 miles = 9967 miles
Regens completed since last posting at 230k miles = 946 regens - 909 regens = 37 regens
Calculated miles per regen = 9967 miles / 37 regens = 269.38 miles/regen
Reported average regeneration interval = 342.38 miles

The car is running great and power and mileage are where they should be. At 240k miles, it is still too early to tell how far I can go on the original DPF.


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just for fun, i went back and reviewed everyone's reported Ash values to recorded mileage as a simple ratio (for N1DAS - when it was reporting your Ash values before it maxed out). Its anywhere between 2350-2650. Why? Because we roughly know that the DPF in the X5 can hold up to 112g of Ash based on its specs. Therefore based on your current ratio (and everyones is a bit different because we all drive differently and our routes are different). That said, I would estimate, max miles from. a single DPF is ~280K. 

I should add that this "guesstimate" is just that. Its purely based on a basic linear relationship to miles/ash ratio. Which for all we know, as the DPF ages, its efficiency falls off greatly. So take this "guess" with a grain of salt. 


However this is far beyond BMWs recommended service interval, but we all know its an expensive part and why replacement it if its working correctly?!


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

2016 535d with 53K. 

Carly log:

soot mass Ash mass	Regeneration requested	Engine speed
16.159281 18.295540	255.000000 681.000000

What does the value of 255 under Regeneration requested mean?

Thanks


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

dkotanto said:


> 2016 535d with 53K.
> 
> Carly log:
> 
> ...


Simply the number of regenerations the car has done to convert the soot to ash.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

2009 BMW X5 35d (USA)

Calculated remaining capacity of DPF = 0
Number of regens=574
Mileage=155959 miles
Ash Mass=62.39g

----

Calculated remaining capacity of DPF = 0
Number of regens=583
Mileage=157255 miles
Ash Mass=63.84g
***4D4A code logged***

---


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Double post*


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

apw2607 said:


> 2009 BMW X5 35d (USA)
> 
> Calculated remaining capacity of DPF = 0
> Number of regens=574
> ...


With 4D4A logged, you should be getting the on-screen warning about the DPF and yellow DPF symbol once at exactly 10 minutes after startup. Just clear the warning message and drive on. Logging the 4D4A code is what triggers the warning message and yellow DPF symbol behavior.

With my X5 35d's reported ash mass maxed out at 79.99 g, regens are still occurring normally. Everything is 100% normal except that I can no longer track the reported ash mass.

4D4A gets logged when the calculated remaining life reaches 0 and the car continued to be driven. With my 12 X5 35d, 4D4A was logged around 171k miles. The car currently has only 245k miles and climbing and I still haven't done anything about the DPF. Power and MPGs are still 100% normal. I am planning to post data when the car reaches 250k miles.

Diesel ON!


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

n1das said:


> With 4D4A logged, you should be getting the on-screen warning about the DPF and yellow DPF symbol once at exactly 10 minutes after startup. Just clear the warning message and drive on. Logging the 4D4A code is what triggers the warning message and yellow DPF symbol behavior.
> 
> With my X5 35d's reported ash mass maxed out at 79.99 g, regens are still occurring normally. Everything is 100% normal except that I can no longer track the reported ash mass.
> 
> ...


Yes, thats exactly right. I now have started to get the annoying iDrive nag screen at 10mins, which as you say you can clear it out, or I can just use ISTA and tell the car its got a new DPF installed which will set the remaining miles clock back to 250000km and reset the regen count.

The fact you have 245K miles on the original DPF makes it tempting to actually reset. So long as I dont forget ofcourse that the DPF will eventually need to be replaced ! I suspect one you start getting serious pressure differences out of the expected range, the check engine light is going to come on anyway, and a bunch of additional codes will get logged.


----------



## Darjr8486 (Jan 3, 2021)

this Reading is from my Carly. Any thoughts as to why the “Exhaust Gas Pressure Upstream of the Particulate Filter” is 0.00? Could it be a faulty sensor? Not sure about the impact this may have. Thanks!

2011 X5 e70 xdrive 35d M57 3.0


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Engine off? 8 hPa differential pressure isn’t much either, 0.12 lbf/sq. in


----------



## Darjr8486 (Jan 3, 2021)

Engine running. Could the sensor be bad?


----------



## BabyBMW09 (Jan 7, 2021)

2009 BMW 116D - E87
226.000km
Soot mass 3.35
Ash mass 8

3 years ago (205.000km) I had clogged DPF that was beyond repairable with regeneration. It turns out in most cases it does not need to be replaced. It can actually be cleaned with acid if DPF combs are not broken. It costed me 200 euros to get it cleaned and as you can see I have great numbers now.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BabyBMW09 said:


> It can actually be cleaned with acid if DPF combs are not broken..


Please, specifically what acid?


----------



## Vintage Racer (Apr 5, 2019)

Ash Mass: 28.09 G
Soot Mass: 6.20 G
Regenerations completed: 388
Mileage: 87,600


----------



## tipitch59 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello,
I would like to hear news about @n1das and his X5


----------



## Wolvsbimmer (4 mo ago)

320d N47 e90
Soot level 5.3g
Ash level 54g
113k mileage 
468 regens
Started getting EML flashed, error code 452A
Carista reading 36k km left for dpf
is it alarming? Can Ash be clear out with spraying dpf cleaner in the pressure sensors hose?


----------

